# Quiet Ne



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

I am aware that Ne is a perceiving process and that it manifests itself through the lens of the dominant function for an INP, and the more I think about it, I realize the nature of my Ne is very quiet. It definitely engages with external environment, but one does not pick up the fact that I'm an Ne user through conversation necessarily. Besides seeming a bit too ADD, ironically I would say Si seems much more apparent in a conversation with me because I am generally trying to be "normal" and adhere to social norms. I find that my Ne, however, operates in private much of the time, either in activities that I don't talk to others much about or when I daydream. 

Can anyone relate to this?


----------



## Pizal (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, I know things well before I can actually articulate them. Ne figures it out and the other functions sorta categorize and justify things into something I can use to communicate.


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

Similar to how an INFP friend of mine says he feels. He spent a long time thinking he might be ISFP instead, but Ne just seems to fit him better because he makes some beautiful connections at times. I'm actually fairly sure, having at last been able to identify a few real-world INxP types that Ne-auxiliary is often greatly exaggerated here, some of the anecdotes people give are either more Ne-dom indicative or just blown out of proportion.

Ne IS quiet in INxPs, it has to pass through the mesh of Fi or Ti first. If it's a subconscious function already (as Jung writes) then it stands to reason that it won't be easily visible in these types. Perhaps you find you only get these 'typical' Ne moments occasionally when you are focused on something important to you? That seems to be the way INxPs I know function.


----------



## ReflecTcelfeR (Jul 28, 2011)

This is primarily why I believe myself to be Ji dominant. I have a much quieter Ne then what I understand most Ne dominants have.


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

IonOfAeons said:


> Similar to how an INFP friend of mine says he feels. He spent a long time thinking he might be ISFP instead, but Ne just seems to fit him better because he makes some beautiful connections at times. I'm actually fairly sure, having at last been able to identify a few real-world INxP types that Ne-auxiliary is often greatly exaggerated here, some of the anecdotes people give are either more Ne-dom indicative or just blown out of proportion.
> 
> Ne IS quiet in INxPs, it has to pass through the mesh of Fi or Ti first. If it's a subconscious function already (as Jung writes) then it stands to reason that it won't be easily visible in these types. Perhaps you find you only get these 'typical' Ne moments occasionally when you are focused on something important to you? That seems to be the way INxPs I know function.


Yeah I've actually considered for a second the fact that I could be an ISFP, but I figure there's no way that's possible considering the fact that I've scored as a fairly strong N on all the MBTI tests (75% or more) I have taken. I am also certainly not an in-the-moment type of person as an Se user would be. My Ne is very active, but yes I do think it's more a matter of me not communicating my ideas and the connections I make all that often to the public. Because Ne is more idea oriented as opposed to the action/in-the-moment oriented Se it can seem more removed, especially if the Ne user does not intend to reveal these ideas or adjust their outward behavior accordingly.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I feel like my Ne is becoming quieter with age. I wonder if this is normal? It used to scream at people when I was younger. =P


----------



## Pizal (Jul 8, 2011)

ReflecTcelfeR said:


> This is primarily why I believe myself to be Ji dominant. I have a much quieter Ne then what I understand most Ne dominants have.


What the heck is Ji?


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

Pizal said:


> What the heck is Ji?


Introverted Judging.


----------



## Pizal (Jul 8, 2011)

phantom_cat said:


> Introverted Judging.


Judging is a function type. Te, Ti, Fi, and Fe are judging functions. Perceirving functions are Se, Si, Ne, Ni. Perceiver's main function is a perceiving function and judgers main function is a judging function. There is no Ji though. As an ENFP my main function is Ne a perceiving function. If I were an ENFJ my main function would be Fe and judging function. There are really four kinds of judgers and four kinds of perceivers.


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

Pizal said:


> Judging is a function type. Te, Ti, Fi, and Fe are judging functions. Perceirving functions are Se, Si, Ne, Ni. Perceiver's main function is a perceiving function and judgers main function is a judging function. There is no Ji though. As an ENFP my main function is Ne a perceiving function. If I were an ENFJ my main function would be Fe and judging function. There are really four kinds of judgers and four kinds of perceivers.


I believe @phantom_cat is aware of those functions. Ji is just a more general term used to refer to the Introverted Judging functions, Ti and Fi. Just as Pi refers to the Introverted Perceiving functions, Si and Ni. Je represents Te and Fe, and Pe, Fe and Ne. So you as an EP would be Dominant Pe and Auxiliary Ji. You more specifically as an ENFP would be a Dominant Ne and Auxiliary Fi as you are used to hearing.


----------



## Pizal (Jul 8, 2011)

allisreal said:


> I believe @phantom_cat is aware of those functions. Ji is just a more general term used to refer to the Introverted Judging functions, Ti and Fi. Just as Pi refers to the Introverted Perceiving functions, Si and Ni. Je represents Te and Fe, and Pe, Fe and Ne. So you as an EP would be Dominant Pe and Auxiliary Ji. You more specifically as an ENFP would be a Dominant Ne and Auxiliary Fi as you are used to hearing.


Oh sorry I'm not familiar with the short hand. My bad.


----------



## ReflecTcelfeR (Jul 28, 2011)

The More You Know *shooting star*


----------



## TiNeSi (Jan 10, 2011)

In the same line of thoughts, I tend to think of Ne Dom as zany and Ne Aux as quirky.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

allisreal said:


> I believe @phantom_cat is aware of those functions. Ji is just a more general term used to refer to the Introverted Judging functions, Ti and Fi. Just as Pi refers to the Introverted Perceiving functions, Si and Ni. Je represents Te and Fe, and Pe, Fe and Ne. So you as an EP would be Dominant Pe and Auxiliary Ji. You more specifically as an ENFP would be a Dominant Ne and Auxiliary Fi as you are used to hearing.


and you're correct.


----------



## ReflecTcelfeR (Jul 28, 2011)

TiNeSi said:


> In the same line of thoughts, I tend to think of Ne Dom as zany and Ne Aux as quirky.


That's a great way to put it, I think. 

I think just the fact that it is linked and pulled from the subconscious makes it seem nonexistent from time to time... That in itself is an idea I am unsure where it stems from... I'll think about this some more to clarify it.


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

allisreal said:


> Yeah I've actually considered for a second the fact that I could be an ISFP, but I figure there's no way that's possible considering the fact that I've scored as a fairly strong N on all the MBTI tests (75% or more) I have taken. I am also certainly not an in-the-moment type of person as an Se user would be. My Ne is very active, but yes I do think it's more a matter of me not communicating my ideas and the connections I make all that often to the public. Because Ne is more idea oriented as opposed to the action/in-the-moment oriented Se it can seem more removed, especially if the Ne user does not intend to reveal these ideas or adjust their outward behavior accordingly.


The tests are pretty generic, I've very rarely scored as an actual INFJ from taking them and had quite a range of results (INFP, INTP, ISTP, INTJ) and I'm pretty sure of my type despite that. Point being that I don't think N on a test necessarily means that you are one for sure, usually because it's harder to remember how you actually are, when answering, than simply how you see yourself at that moment.

I think if you talk to some genuine ISxPs you'll come across a few that seem N-ish, partly because of stuff like in this thread - "http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/67585-surpassing-auxiliary-se-into-ni-while-introspecting.html". The biggest misconception of having Se is that they're all incredibly 'in the moment' which if I'm honest I find just a buzzword that's thrown around, because most auxiliary Se-users aren't in the moment since it's not their primary focus.

I'm not saying you're not an INFP btw, just giving an alternative perspective. The funny thing is that lots of Ns don't actually behave like most of the ones on this forum, because the whole 'head-in-the-clouds, impractical, abstract' side is exaggerated. In reality sensors and intuitives are a lot harder to tell about than it's claimed, at least I believe they are.


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

IonOfAeons said:


> The tests are pretty generic, I've very rarely scored as an actual INFJ from taking them and had quite a range of results (INFP, INTP, ISTP, INTJ) and I'm pretty sure of my type despite that. Point being that I don't think N on a test necessarily means that you are one for sure, usually because it's harder to remember how you actually are, when answering, than simply how you see yourself at that moment.
> 
> I think if you talk to some genuine ISxPs you'll come across a few that seem N-ish, partly because of stuff like in this thread - "http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/67585-surpassing-auxiliary-se-into-ni-while-introspecting.html". The biggest misconception of having Se is that they're all incredibly 'in the moment' which if I'm honest I find just a buzzword that's thrown around, because most auxiliary Se-users aren't in the moment since it's not their primary focus.
> 
> I'm not saying you're not an INFP btw, just giving an alternative perspective. The funny thing is that lots of Ns don't actually behave like most of the ones on this forum, because the whole 'head-in-the-clouds, impractical, abstract' side is exaggerated. In reality sensors and intuitives are a lot harder to tell about than it's claimed, at least I believe they are.



Yes I do agree the tests are a bit too generic. But I also think they can give a general outline of a possible type. It may be harder to type yourself if you score closer to the borderline on a certain dichotomy, but the more points you are away from the middle in one direction the more sure you can be about your preference for that particular dichotomy. I have consistently been far from the middle towards N. 

I also tend to score very low on Se on the cognitive function tests...I suppose there's also the argument that the cognitive function tests don't give the most accurate results, but I also think if I consistently score very low on Se it is likely that I'm not an Se user. I'm not quite sure of anything I do that would make me even an Se aux. I appreciate your input though. I definitely agree, however, that in reality Sensors and Intuitors are harder to tell apart.

To give more insight as to how my Ne functions, something I tend to do a lot when I day dream is think about instances from the past and connect together in an attempt to find a common trend. I see this as Ne in conjunction with Si. Even though I am thinking about the past I still believe I am engaging with the EXTERNAL world of ideas or impressions...Does this make sense? 

I also think the reason I am often reluctant to showcase more of my Ne-isms is as some said that it is in the auxiliary position behind dominant Fi. I had some experiences that I was highly sensitive to when I was younger that caused me to not share much of who I was with people and felt a strong need to feel normal when I wasn't (I promise this is not Fe).


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

This would explain why I had so much trouble typing my INFP friend. His Ne is nowhere near as loud and crazy as mine and manifests itself when he is writing or already really excited. It's like his Ne comes out when he is excited, but my Ne makes me excited.


----------



## Adasta (Nov 22, 2011)

Ne is indeed quiet in INPs. It is because our dominant functions are introverted. The extroverted aspect of Ne is simply the fact that our intuition looks outward for its patterns, if you like. When we grasp something, we pull it back in to allow for greater introspective analysis.

INPs simply do not feel the _need_ to verbalise the results, unlikes Ne-doms, who simply can't help themselves.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Adasta said:


> INPs simply do not feel the _need_ to verbalise the results, unlikes Ne-doms, who simply can't help themselves.


I would disagree with that - for me, at least. Verbalizing thoughts stimulates me - it stimulates my Ne and therefore helps me think better. It's like when I talk to someone, I can get more external data and that helps me make decisions with Fi. So usually I talk to someone, think out loud, and then go away and process all the data and make my decisions. Externalizing thoughts has nothing to do with how I necessarily make my decisions in the end.

Because I talk a lot, my Ne is readily apparent - especially if I'm around people I'm comfortable with. It isn't quiet. In fact, I would say that I find Ne more obvious in INTPs and INFPs - with ENFPs it's an all pervasive hum, whereas with INFPs and INTPs it's like a switch has been flipped and everything suddenly becomes insane.


----------

